# The Yellow Screen?



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Twice this week on different Bay Area locals I had an audio "burble" followed by the "The Yellow Screen of Momentary Lost Consciousness" which I thought had something to do with transmission or uplink. Now I'm wondering.

Anyone know for certain what the yellow screen means?


----------



## dpd146 (Oct 1, 2005)

I have it occasionally too. 

No idea the cause.


----------



## pdl2mtl90 (Jun 3, 2007)

I've been getting the same thing for several weeks. Keep thinking it will go away but to no avail. Maybe I need to call tech support.


----------



## cclement (Mar 22, 2004)

I got that today during the Vikes-49ers game 3 times. That's the first time I've seen that. I was watching it on my old Pioneer CRT via component cables.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Are we talking the OTA screen or is this something totally different. If so, can someone catch it and post a pictures of it. I personally have not seen it at all.


----------



## pdl2mtl90 (Jun 3, 2007)

The entire screen goes yellow for 1/2-2 seconds with no audio.


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

I see it occasionally. Always assumed it was an uplink problem.


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

I have had it on local HD's only for well over a year now. Mine will last more than 2 seconds though, I'd guess more like 10. Only ever had it on Denver locals, not OTA, always at night. The whole screen turns medium/bright yellow.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Since it's only on the locals, I guess it is uplink related. It is the screen that appears when I know that a local station uplink or transmission is being worked on.

I'm seeing these shorter outages more this year and it seems most frequently associated with an audio glitch. Maybe someone has figured out how to keep the audio and video synched automatically but it requires a momentary shutdown. It's annoying.


----------



## Jon W (Jan 27, 2004)

Had this problem several times this past Sunday during the Vikings-49'ers game watched on Mpls Fox.


----------



## plasmacat (Mar 14, 2007)

I got the dreaded yellow screen for about 5 secs in the middle of my recording of Numb3rs (CBS) which was on the Dish feed of a local channel on my 622.


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

I got it during the Cleveland Show, the sound was getting chirpy leading up to it then the show dropped for many minutes no sound and the yellow screen on with intermittent black screens.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

This week, so far, we watched a few seconds of yellow screen after the burble or "chirpy" audio on "NCIS". Nothing critical. I've also had some momentary freezes related to audio glitches in Fox programs. These involve KPIX and KTVU Bay Area off the satellite.


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

Same issue here on occassion and I have the same locals as you (Bay area).


----------



## BNUMM (Dec 24, 2006)

The retailer I do installs for said the yellow screen was showing up on a 622. Location was W. Michigan.


----------

